# hanging a flat screen TV over a gas fireplace



## stephen1236 (Jan 18, 2012)

I want to hang a 46 inch flat screen TV over my gas fireplace.  I am concerned about going through the wall board and snaking the cable, power and other cables.  Is there a heat issue for the cables?  Since I have windows on either side, I am also trying to figure out how to snake the cables to one side to place the cable box, DVD player.  Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f108/fireplace-questions-12951/
Have a look at this posting and see what you might find in there.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 18, 2012)

Have you condisered running your wires on the surface of the wall using wire enclosures that are on the market?
The product that comes to mind is called "Wire mold", it may be the brand name.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 21, 2012)

If there's just sheetrock above it it would be better to cut it out between three studs and cut into the 2 X 4's to allow a 2 X 6 backer plate to bolt the TV mount to, you could then install an outlet nailed to the studs A low voltage box to run your wiring to and be able to staple the wires to the studs so you know there not going to touch, and the TV's not going to fall off the wall.
I used a neat cover plate where all my cables come through the wall. It has a rectanguler slot in the front of it to feed the wires with brisles on it to stop air from coming in from the back side of the wall.
With mine you can see no cables. With wire molding your stick with it sticking out away from the wall.


----------



## BridgeMan (Jan 26, 2012)

For running wires through walls or between floors, a fishtape is your friend.


----------

